# LFTS 11/11



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Settled in here in the SW corner. Jumped two out of the sorghum in our front field while walking down the road, then had one blowing at me while I was half way up the tree. So they’re out and about already. 

Thought I got out here early enough, but second time using the climbing sticks this year and I’m a little rusty. Good luck all!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

THANK YOU vets!!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Small buck


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cstroh said:


> Mornings have been slow all season for us, but hard to shoot um from the bunk. quick coffee n oatmeal and out the door.


Are you grid searching shortly or did you find the deer last night?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Shoot straight Veterans and thank you for your service!
Live from Lakeview, S wind. Last sit till gun opener. Might use one of my doe tags and donate to the Uncle Doc!(land owner)


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you to all who have served! This vet is lucky enough to be in a blind this morning with one of my boys. Loud walk out, just fired up the heater for him. Come on shooter bucks!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I'M Sitting today out and I'll be back out tommorow morning, A BIG THANKS GOES OUT TO ALL OF ARE VETERANS HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

RMH said:


> Are you grid searching shortly or did you find the deer last night?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Searching after I try to fill one of my tags


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank You Vets!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I made it out & I think I only sounded like a small herd of elephants instead of a large one...quiet & crunchy here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck & Thank You Vets!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow buddy had a party last night and I feel like I did on weekend release from ait but I'm out 
Good luck everyone shoot straight 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Out at 640 today. Out of the blind and sitting on the ground. Forgot how horrible it is.


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

J D said:


> Wow buddy had a party last night and I feel like I did on weekend release from ait but I'm out
> Good luck everyone shoot straight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Aim for the one in the middle. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sitting just in the woods on the edge of a corn field that was cut Tuesday. Nice fresh scrape in front of my stand as well.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Which one lol


donnelj said:


> Aim for the one in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you veterans!

One nervous doe at 7:00. All quiet on the western (& eastetn) fronts since.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Ten does and fawns so far 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Lil 8 gets the pass









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Decided to sit watch and learn this morning or fill a doe tag. So far nothing but this mink. Thought he was cool


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

St Clair county ready noisy walk in


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Buck #4


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well my boy just broke out a bag of garlic breadsticks he smuggled out to the blind, so much for scent control but maybe he'll last longer than an hour this morning. His older brother has had a 4pt and doe go through.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a 6 point come in that I would have loved to tag but didnt wanna come in the last 30 yards I needed.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Beautiful white woods in Oceana. Had one blow a couple hundred yards away about 20 min ago...sure hope it wasn't at my wind...


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Passed on this morning, heading to my mom's in a little while for her birthday party. She's getting a Buick convertible and doesn't know about it. Just wanted to thank all you veterans for your service and hope that you all have a great day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just passed on a nice doe, nothing following her...ugh.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Arenac state land just grocery shopping today so over 100# gettin stuck hopefully but it sure is beautiful this am good luck all and thank you to all our veterans


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you veterans!!!! Passed on this morning, dumping heavy wet snow here, supposed to end sometime midday today. I will be out once it’s close to ending.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow is it cold out here . Wish I had my heavy gear.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you at least have your release?


Groundsize said:


> Wow is it cold out here . Wish I had my heavy gear.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

At a 5 way crossing


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Farmer had been busy this week. Most of the corn is down around my woods, couple small does at first light. Windy and warm. Sanilac county


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Well just had 2 guys come in upwind side of the bedding I'm watching to put up there treestand. At 8 am nope not midday 8 am! Man Iove state land!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for your service veterans!

Don't think I can get out today. One boy with hockey this morning and another with soccer this evening. Don't these leagues understand it's the rut?!? #figureoutyourpriorities


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Lightfoot said:


> View attachment 340751
> At a 5 way crossing


That's a lot of snow. Where are you at? I'm heading up to Alpena area tomorrow and wondering how much snow to expect. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My boy just had the big 8 at 70yds. He hit him in the leg after a deflection last week. Might be able to close the book on him yet.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone and to all the Veterans out there thank you for your service and Happy Veterans Day! 

The bloodhound and redbone are back!!! Ugh. Just now ran a small buck and 7 antlerless through here. This is why the nice guy approach never works now it's time to turn up the heat on the dog owner.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Have seen 20+ Deer 2 little bucks 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

BucksandDucks said:


> Passed on this morning, heading to my mom's in a little while for her birthday party. She's getting a Buick convertible and doesn't know about it. Just wanted to thank all you veterans for your service and hope that you all have a great day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Now she might. She might be a member here. Hope you didnt ruin the surprise. LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm sitting this one out this morning..
My wife is traveling today and I need to be cell phone accessible..
I'm getting the house straightened up and figuring out dinner..
I'm ready for my wife to get home !!! (Also bringing the MIL )
With me Going to church soon and her travel schedule I just can't make a hunt happen today..(but that's ok )
Good luck everyone and aim small, hit small ..

TO OUR VETERANS PAST ,PRESENT, AND FUTURE. I WANT TOO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE AND SACRIFICES!!!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL, AND GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Hail Mary hunt for the boy today. He’s bound and determined to blow the o-rings out of his can call. Had deer tracks in our boot prints this morning so they’re around.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

2 does ran by. Buck following? Nope, some guy walking his dog on the neighbors. Ugh.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Checking in from Ogemaw co. Snowing pretty good. Had 3 bucks chase 2 does right past me as I was setting up my climber. Should’ve got out here 30 min earlier. Called in a spike after I got settled. Hopefully his dad is still around!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Scottygvsu, your pic looks like a pair of snow camo panties at first glance. I need to get the wife a few pairs for weather like this. Good luck guys. THANK YOU VETS!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

J D said:


> Do you at least have your release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was just about to ask the same thing!! Lol
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

About a dozen deer so far, two yearling bucks pushing does around, nothing in the last half hour, gonna sit awhile yet, good luck all, and thank you Veterans!!


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

donnelj said:


> That's a lot of snow. Where are you at? I'm heading up to Alpena area tomorrow and wondering how much snow to expect.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It was supposed to quit an hour ago...but it's circling over me in Greenbush state land.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Haven’t done much bow hunting this year due to work and life, have a weeks vacation to put a couple down. Put in 12 solid beaver sets yesterday, going to celebrate Veterans Day with my brother and a few beaver. Good luck out there, the older I get the more I don’t care to be sitting in cold.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm still sicked up on the couch. Wife was out for a short sit, saw a bunch of turkeys, no deer. My buddy tagged out this morning

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Dog walker didn’t screw me up. Pretty 8 pt just cruised through.


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks to the veterans who's service gave us the ability to hunt and be free. Had a doe then a 2 point (lost one antler) come in. Apparently they made scrape under my tree! Hoping the snow stops soon.


----------



## gobyslayer7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cold in cheboygan county, starting to snow again.


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

After a great day in the woods I decided to stay home and make breakfast for the family before Church this morning. I’ve gotta score some points with the Boss before this coming week!
Also, is that a mink OGB?.. you Big Buck Killin SOB!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Big ol lone doe at 25yds.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm live from the shop once again another 12 hour day and my buddy and I will be in the canoe early tomorrow morning to make the 2 mile paddle to our honey hole ...really hoping he can tag his first buck he's had a rough week his cousin passed away Thursday morning in a big accident involving several semi trucks...fingers crossed he shoots the big boy that we are trying to wrap a tag around..
Thank you to all the vets. Good luck today


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Both my son and I had deer all around us by 8am. Both eventually busted by a big old NAG! Were calling it and going to quarter his buck from Friday. Good luck hunters!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Climbing down now to go help my dad load up another one...yes I’m serious!

What a year. His dad passed away two weeks ago. There is no doubt gramps was with him this season. He shot it out of a stand that we save every year for him to hunt on Veterans Day and every year its a good one. It’s likely the best stand on our property. I’ll post pics when I get there!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck gents, I’ll be joining you soon for a 10-6 hunt. I had two monsters the last couple days com in at noon and 3:30 so I’m gonna wait a bit and sit all day.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

One doe so far. Same view two months later.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Little guy got a pass today


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

No I didn't need to, but they did. We will have 40# of delicious deer to eat


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

bowhunter1053 said:


> View attachment 341023


Awesome job Tim!!! You DA MAN!!!

Now give us the story!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Carpmaster said:


> Here he is... I'm proud depiste not shooting a young buck in 16 yrs. My kids loved the track!


Congrats. whats going on with the front leg?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you guys... you humble me with the congrats despite many dropping giants on one of my worst seasons. That's what's kept me a M-S contributor!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

bowhunter426 said:


> Congrats. whats going on with the front leg?


I'll have to look!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Carpmaster said:


> Here he is... I'm proud depiste not shooting a young buck in 16 yrs. My kids loved the track!


Congrats! I love tracking with my daughter and she still loves it even as a 20 year old. Good eats for sure.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 340723
> 
> Small buck





Carpmaster said:


> Here he is... I'm proud depiste not shooting a young buck in 16 yrs. My kids loved the track!


congrats they are all trophy’s put the antlers on a plaque and on your wall


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks brutal! What year was it that we had the big blizzard in the U P that we both went?

2012 or 14, we had like two feet of snow,it was 10 below one night, I thought I was going to die in my camper, we shoveled for 3 hours just to set camp on the road when we normally go back in about three-quarters of a mile!



U of M Fan said:


> Still snowing and cold......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bowhunter1053 said:


> View attachment 341023


That is an awesome buck! Congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> My dad sent me this picture of a nice 10 point he got this evening.
> View attachment 341045


Very nice! Congrats to your dad!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice deer, great pic, carpmaster! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bowhunter1053 said:


> View attachment 341023


Nice one. Congratulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

He was dead in his bed. You can see where he hit him on Nov. 3rd. He was pretty bummed, this was his #1 buck to harvest this year. Second buck ever, he passed a lot of 1.5yo bucks this year. We each only bought 1 buck tag as well so he is on doe patrol now. One happy kid and a proud dad.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 341123
> He was dead in his bed. You can see where he hit him on Nov. 3rd. He was pretty bummed, this was his #1 buck to harvest this year. Second buck ever, he passed a lot of 1.5yo bucks this year. We each only bought 1 buck tag as well so he is on doe patrol now. One happy kid and a proud dad.


Congrats to your son that's a really nice buck. So cool that you get to share these times with your son and make lifelong memories with him. Way to go!


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Congrats Carpmaster, Buktruk, OGB and others. Whacked small buck tonight in state land swamp near Chelsea. Exciting in that it clearly responded to grunt/bleat sequence. In fact, another small one came in from different direction after I shot the first one; 



 Beautiful afternoon to be in the woods/swamp, I'm very grateful.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

jme said:


> Congrats Carpmaster, Buktruk, OGB and others. Whacked small buck tonight in state land swamp near Chelsea. Exciting in that it clearly responded to grunt/bleat sequence. In fact, another small one came in from different direction after I shot the first one;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful afternoon to be in the woods/swamp, I'm very grateful.


Thanks and congrats to you!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> Looks brutal! What year was it that we had the big blizzard in the U P that we both went?
> 
> 2012 or 14, we had like two feet of snow,it was 10 below one night, I thought I was going to die in my camper, we shoveled for 3 hours just to set camp on the road when we normally go back in about three-quarters of a mile!


It hasn’t got to that level yet and let’s hope it doesn’t. Need to see a big yooper buck.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats buktruk jr. !! Great Buck!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 341123
> He was dead in his bed. You can see where he hit him on Nov. 3rd. He was pretty bummed, this was his #1 buck to harvest this year. Second buck ever, he passed a lot of 1.5yo bucks this year. We each only bought 1 buck tag as well so he is on doe patrol now. One happy kid and a proud dad.


Congrats to your son! Nice buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

jme said:


> Congrats Carpmaster, Buktruk, OGB and others. Whacked small buck tonight in state land swamp near Chelsea. Exciting in that it clearly responded to grunt/bleat sequence. In fact, another small one came in from different direction after I shot the first one;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful afternoon to be in the woods/swamp, I'm very grateful.


Congrats on the buck! Nice video too!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just recovered my first of the year! Only my 3rd sit of the year due to work and the flu. Needless to say, I'm stoked (even though it's not a buck) but still lots of time left for that!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

After a great early season, covered in deer all day every sit, been a tough November so far. State land lapeer at least I saw some deer tonight, 3 lone does about 15 minutes apart with nothing in tow. They were out of bow range anyway, one posed perfect at about 50 yards for about 5 minutes. Got an untouched spot for tomorrow morning, then worse comes to worse I'm gonna sit about 50 yards from where I was tonight and whack a doe on Wednesday before my fishing season starts again.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Had a great day today. All day sit and definitely one to remember even though my bow never left the hook. As a follow up to my earlier post #109 and #117 here is a short cell phone video of my first encounter of the day with this nice 9 point that I passed recently and again today. Think blind calling is a bad idea? If so you may want to reconsider. About an hour after daybreak, I decided to blind call with a couple of soft doe beats followed by two long breeding grunts. Immediately heard a couple grunts very close. This buck was bedded about 50 yards from me in the CRP. The licking branch is about 8 yards.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Around 3:40 I notice a big buck 200 yards away (I knew he was good without the nocs!) across the field walking the tree line coming towards me, but not directly towards me if that makes any sense. All of a sudden he dips into the woods and I lose sight of him. I hit the grunt call twice, but nothing happens. About 10 minutes later a doe comes out into the bean field, about 100 yards away from where I last saw the big buck. A few minutes after she entered the field he popped back into the beans, but 50 yards closer to me, so at this point he’s ~100 yards away. He starts following her meticulously, not pushing, but nose in the air then nose to the ground following her VERY slowly. He started to make his way towards me but it looked like he was going to be about 70 yards away from me on his current trajectory. As he slowly made his way through the beanfield he turned in a more direct path towards me. He got right on the edge of my shooting lane at 41 yards. I’m good in the backyard at 40 yards, but I really wanted him 10 yards closer to make me feel better about the shot. I knew this was my only chance at him though, so as he let out a grunt between his steps from 41 yards out to 39 yards out, I stopped him with a quick sound and I let the arrow fly. As he ran away I wasn’t sure if I hit him or not, but when he entered the woods I heard a huge crash. After waiting 20 minutes I got down and looked at the scene of the crime to find my bloody arrow. Very happy with this one, very blessed.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> View attachment 341175
> View attachment 341177
> View attachment 341179
> View attachment 341181
> ...



Great part about tonight, I got to track & recover this deer on Veterans Day with a Marine.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> Had a great day today. All day sit and definitely one to remember even though my bow never left the hook. As a follow up to my earlier post #109 and #117 here is a short cell phone video of my first encounter of the day with this nice 9 point that I passed recently and again today. Think blind calling is a bad idea? If so you may want to reconsider. About an hour after daybreak, I decided to blind call with a couple of soft doe beats followed by two long breeding grunts. Immediately heard a couple grunts very close. This buck was bedded about 50 yards from me in the CRP. The licking branch is about 8 yards.


That was an awesome video! He was not messing around with that scrape. He's a brute. I couldn't imagine passing on a buck like that.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hookslinger said:


> That was an awesome video! He was not messing around with that scrape. He's a brute. I couldn't imagine passing on a buck like that.


I would have never believed that I would pass one like that a few years back. I have seen this buck four times now and this video makes him look bigger for some reason....at least that's what I keep telling myself LOL. He was very fired up and puffed up. If you look close, you can actually see him slobber. He actually walked on my raked path to my treestand.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

What an awesome rut this year. 3 weeks of constant action for us. It’s all over for me here in Michigan. I'm tagged out. Ohio hopefully after Thanksgiving.

Yes I tagged both of these jokers right after photo. (please don't flame me)


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 341209
> View attachment 341211
> What an awesome rut this year. 3 weeks of constant action for us. It’s all over for me here in Michigan. I'm tagged out. Ohio hopefully after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Yes I tagged both of these jokers right after photo. (please don't flame me)


Story!!!!!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Shot the taller one on Saturday. I hit him a little far back (Liver shot), but he donkey kicked like I've never seen before, so decided to wait till morning to retrieve him.

Got back up into the same stand the next morning not expecting much when the wide guy comes in at 830ish. I shot him and watched him fall.

The tall buck ended up being 80 yards from the wider one.

Everything worked out perfect. Kind of bitter sweet though, because my wife and daughters don't hunt, so being done before gun season is sad.

Ravin crossbow with 100 grain rage hypodermic Broadheads 

Thank god for a buddy of mine that came out and helped me. I would of had a difficult time.

Truly blessed


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Well we started grid searching yesterday morning for my sons doe..but came up empty..the 3" of fresh snow covered any sign and we searched our entire property n the neighbors for hours...damn shame I'm sure we walked passed her covered in snow at some point.


----------

